# My baby birds



## Maggie3fan (Nov 2, 2020)

So while my animals were under the care of a non animal person, she thought they needed some privacy for sex so she uncovered a bird nest,
thinking it was a 'bedroom', and my bird laid 5 eggs. Here they are:


----------



## Zoeclare (Nov 2, 2020)

Beautiful! I used to have a little budgie called Brian who looked just like the second pic!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 2, 2020)

They're awfyl purdy, Maggie!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Nov 2, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> So while my animals were under the care of a non animal person, she thought they needed some privacy for sex so she uncovered a bird nest,
> thinking it was a 'bedroom', and my bird laid 5 eggs. Here they are:
> View attachment 310358
> View attachment 310359
> View attachment 310360


Omg! How do u sleep???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Nov 2, 2020)

3 nights of that.. id be rolling them in bread crumbs haha very cute tho Mags!


----------



## Ink (Nov 2, 2020)

I had an all yellow one named Birdie..he would sit on my shoulder and ride on my cats back, supervised of course.so cute


----------



## Maggie3fan (Nov 2, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Omg! How do u sleep???


I don't care how often they have sex, but she will only lay eggs if she has a nest box. Is that what you meant, or was it the chirping, squawking, singing, and just plain noise? I'm deaf as a post, when I am home I don't wear my hearing aids, so I hear nothing...lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 2, 2020)

My wife had parakeets years ago.
A few of them showed an incredible level of intelligence for an animal that must have a brain the size of a sesame seed.
I prefer them to the finches and canaries she has now.
They're very social and interesting.


----------



## Violanna (Nov 29, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> My wife had parakeets years ago.
> A few of them showed an incredible level of intelligence for an animal that must have a brain the size of a sesame seed.
> I prefer them to the finches and canaries she has now.
> They're very social and interesting.


I used to raise parakeets(budgies) from babies. They are extremely intelligent. If hand raised and handled from hatching they can even learn some words. Mostly they mimic whistles though.


----------

